# Julidochromis ornatus Tank Mates



## Egor (Oct 8, 2010)

I am attempting to breed some Julidochromis ornatus in a 55 gallon, is there any other fish that could possibly share the tank with them or will they take over the tank like a brichardi will do?

Im just curious if you could get in some of the upper level fish such as Lamprichthys tanganicanus.. I have no expierience or knowledge of them so I figured it would be best to ask first

thanks

The tank will be a 55 with a coral/gravel substrate with lots of rocks and caves on the lower levels of the aquarium... it dosent have a PH or a hardness yet as Im still in setup mode but I will get it to tanganyikan standatrds.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Lamprichthys tanganicanus would make a great tank mate.... but then where are you going to get them? They are super rare, and very expensive.

If you want to mix some available fish, that would make good tankmates, and not take over the tank... would be Lamprologus multifasciatus and Cyprichromis leptosoma (non-Jumbos).

Start with a group of six multi's and 12 leptosoma.


----------



## Egor (Oct 8, 2010)

Ya, I hadnt saw how rare they were till after I asked if it was possible.

another question... I will be bringing the conditions to as close as possible to the lake. So high Ph etc, *** seen people with Tanganyikan setups with bristlenose plecos in there, Are they tolerant of these water conditions, *** always known plecos in general to have no salt and low ph tolerance.

If possible I'll throw a few albino plecos in to help with algae control.


----------

